# Atomic batteries to power, turbines to speed ...



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

Shameless request:

*MODS ... PLEASE DON'T MOVE THIS TO THE CAR PHOTOS THREAD WHERE IT WILL GET LOST AS THESE AREN'T REAL CARS!*

In spite of being 51 years old I have a lifelong fetish for Batmobiles and have been a Batman fanatic since before the campy 1966 TV classic.

In any event, here is my Batmobile collection ... and at the end I will display my new pride and joy.

All models are 1:18 scale and were shot this AM with very little forethought ... other my new toy was delivered by an agent of UPS ... with a Nikon D50 and 50MM F1.9 AF lens and built in fill flash:

The original 1930's Batmobile made by Corgi. Pay close attention to Batman's personal size as later we will see the modern "ROID RAGE" vision of the Dark Knight:












Notice the embossed bat logo in the rear decklid:






double overhead cam V12 engine:






and portable criminologist kit and spare utility belt.






LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

By the 1940's Batman had adapted the radical new technology of turbine engines:











high speed aerodynamics:






and mobile full function crime lab:











LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

Keeping with the postwar 1950's world Batman had adopted the dual tail fin V8 powered road hog which America loved:





















LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

Leaping ahead to the 1970's Batman was into the newest technology yet again:





















LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

We also saw the new twin supercharged Batcycle with "ROID RAGE" Batman:
















LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

The 1980's and 1990's saw the Batmobile first driven by Michael Keaton. This is the battle damaged Batmobile after the shootout with the *EEEVILLL* Joker:
















LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

And my latests, the George Barris 1966 TV show turbine powered Batmobile:
















which is uber detailed down to the bat-tenna, batphone with coiled cord, and batbuckles ... safety first ... in the interior.






I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy having them.

LWW


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 23, 2008)

hahah and the turn of the century Batmobile is a tank =P

its cool to see how they change over the years, cool collection


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2008)

All safe and secure in the El Dubb Dubb bat theater accompanied by a framed original bat album from 1967 ... played almost all the way thru ... bat lobby cards from the old Batman movie serials, Ted Williams and Johnny Bench Cooperstown figurines, Robby the Robot, Lost in Space robot, Saturn V rocket, F117 bat plane, M1 Abrams battle tank, Bart and Homer Simpson, Tweetybird, Marvin the Martian, the Undertaker, Stonecold Steve Austin, Don Gullet, Joe Nuxhall, bat plasma, bat players, bat recorder, bat turntable, bat scanner, bat receiver, bat-telite tuner, and other bat-tertainment paraphenalia.

LWW


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Little Rascals reference in the title 

Cool to see those different model cars.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 23, 2008)

Mh... no tumbler?

The first one is awesome!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 23, 2008)

So I take you already saw the dark knight ?


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 23, 2008)

wow a toy collector  very nice stuff well I hope you dont have kids or these nice stuff will be in tiny pieces in their hands within an hour


----------

